# New hybrid



## leintz (Apr 24, 2003)

Look the pictures ! Mix all compound bow brands together.....

http://www.hot.ee/leintz3/myahybrid.jpg
http://www.hot.ee/leintz3/myahybrid1.jpg


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Man, that would make for an ugly bow in my opinion! :wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Fugly!!!*

Haahahaha... just kidding!! Well.... not really....  
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.... or the designer.... it's a bow that only it's designer could love!!! hahahahahaha....

Couldn't help it..... gotta rag you a little. What design package did you use to develop it? Looks like Solidworks.... or maybe Mechanical Desktop.

Observations (from my over-pessimistic self):

The limbs look too short to provide enough deflection w/o cracking... just my initial ovservation.

Shoot thru riser (trusses?) + strings = pretty cool looking.

Those would have to be some BEEFY strings with those spacer thingys in there... 

Last but not least.... you'd be in PEEP HELL trying to look through all the trusses.... it'd be a busy scene while looking at the target.


Not bad though..... pretty innovative. Not pretty at all, but innovative. Better hurry up and patent the shoot thru set-up before one of the big three trolls through here and scams your shizzle!   

-ZA206


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

*ahhh*

Make it they will come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isaac (May 22, 2003)

Good Job! Looks nice!


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Pretty ugly, but the design is all together pretty good. Here is my opinion though, limbs are WAY too short, the spacers are REALLY beefy, and the bow weighs 6LBS! Also you should try adding on a swivel grip to make it AWESOME. Good job though, I probably couldn't do it. 

Tim Clark


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

The future of archery, the future of archery. Believe it or not, you could build this and I believe it would work, but the limbs would need to be all carbon or a carbon metal composite. 

Well, you get the idea, 10 years of work and this bow could work.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Id buy it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Which is the speed?​


----------

